# Steps to immigrate to Australia!



## Antoine.nehme (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello,

it would be great if i can get enough info and steps on how to complete the immigration process to Australia, i've been trying to read on the website, there is a lot of steps involved, so if anyone can clarify them with which one comes first, second it would be great. 

Second if you guys can inform me from previous experience what are my chances of getting accepted, i originate from Lebanon. i will be 31 this month.

I have a degree in Systems and Networks Engineering, another Master in business administration degree and High study degree in Management.

My work experience involves for the past 5 years, i've been the general manager of a company that i started, it relates to everything about Web development, hosting and online marketing. 

Also i've been teaching in University for the past 3 years, in the advertising faculty and business faculty.

Also from 2007 till 2011, i have a been an ICT analyst and an e-learning consultant. Prior to that i worked in networking and web development also.

Any reply, would be much appreciated and i thank you for the time you are going to spend reading my post.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Antoine, 

Start by reading through the sticky posts at the top of the forum - especially 'Thinking of emigrating?'

You'll want to check out the ACS (Australian Computer Society) since they will probably be assessing your skills
ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## Antoine.nehme (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey Karen,

thank you for your quick reply. I will be reading the above links that you sent, and in case i need any help advice, i will make sure to come back here to you guys 
Again thank you.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the steps are
Skill Assessment
IELTS (if applicable)
State Sponsorship (If applicable)
Visa application
wait for CO, Meds and PCC to follow

initially it looks daunting but once you start it is only the assessment that needs your main attention, rest everything needs more or less the same documents. A lot of paperwork there and a lot of Forms to fill.

All the best


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Antoine.nehme said:


> Hello,
> 
> it would be great if i can get enough info and steps on how to complete the immigration process to Australia, i've been trying to read on the website, there is a lot of steps involved, so if anyone can clarify them with which one comes first, second it would be great.
> 
> ...



Sticky Notes a great way to get started.Its gonna feel a bit overwhelming in the beginning but you will get the feel of it in a few days..There are a LOT of experts out here to help you so you are in safe hands..But you also need to do your homework by reading the sticky notes and the website:

Click here to know the different visa options


Steps:

1. Take the point test
2. Determine if your occupation is in the SOL list
3. Skill Assessment
4. Determine if you need or are interested in State Sponsorship
5. IELTS
6. Apply for Visa

IELTS might be needed during or after skills assessment so step 5 might have to be readjusted..

Good Luck


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi All,

I got my assessment results today.
Can someone please help me in the Visa Process.

I am not too sure on how to proceed further.

One more thing, I am from India and done B.Tech.
How much points will I score in Qualifications – Points

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)
states that 15 for Bachelor Degree but states including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Master. What does including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Master mean? 

Can someone please help me.

Thanks in advance.
Jas


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

jas131 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my assessment results today.
> Can someone please help me in the Visa Process.
> ...


What it means is that a Masters degree will not get you more points.
Bachelors and Masters degree holders get the same number of points..


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> What it means is that a Masters degree will not get you more points.
> Bachelors and Masters degree holders get the same number of points..


So does it mean that being a B.tech I will get 15points?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

jas131 said:


> So does it mean that being a B.tech I will get 15points?


yes.


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> yes.


Thanks a relief...
Can you guide me with the documents needed to process further.

Moreover,I am applying for my spouse along with me but we didnt get out passport changed from single to married.Is that necessary?

Can you guide me with the process in details?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

jas131 said:


> Thanks a relief...
> Can you guide me with the documents needed to process further.
> 
> Moreover,I am applying for my spouse along with me but we didnt get out passport changed from single to married.Is that necessary?
> ...


sure..
you have got your assessment,rite?
and you wanna go for which visa? 175 or 176?

are you done with the IELTS yet?


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> sure..
> you have got your assessment,rite?
> and you wanna go for which visa? 175 or 176?
> 
> are you done with the IELTS yet?



Yes i got my assessment done today only 
can you guide which one should i opt for 175 or 176.

Ielts i have yet to give. I gave last time.. got 7,7.5,8,6.5 (6.5 ) so need to give again.Was planning to give it soon. 

Meanwhile wanted to get the paper work started.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

jas131 said:


> Yes i got my assessment done today only
> can you guide which one should i opt for 175 or 176.
> 
> Ielts i have yet to give. I gave last time.. got 7,7.5,8,6.5 (6.5 ) so need to give again.Was planning to give it soon.
> ...


176 is gonna take only a few months while 175 will take atleast 8 months..
176 will restrict you to one state for two years while you are a free bird with the 175 visa..
Its actually a personal decision.If you are sure abt sticking to one state and getting a job in your field and also wanna go to austr. right away then go with 176 .
I guess you will need to give the IELTS again bcoz of 6.5 in one section..
applying for state sponsorship means that you will need the IELTS score at the time of application(Victoria was the only state which atleast accepted your application without the IELTS score and skills assessment but not anymore..they discontinued this policy from Jan2012)..
so give your IELTS and in the meanwhile get other docs which are pretty much the ones you sent to ACS.


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

How can i get a list of the states that are willing to sponsor based on my code.

DO i need to get all the documents attested again?
I am planning to apply the visa online.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

jas131 said:


> How can i get a list of the states that are willing to sponsor based on my code.
> 
> DO i need to get all the documents attested again?
> I am planning to apply the visa online.


you will have to go to each state's immi. site and check if your occupation is on their list..
if you are applying online then you do not need to get the docs attested...original scan copies are sufficient..
whatz your occupation?
South Australia Immigr. site

check older posts and you will find all info about all the states..


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

lifeisgood said:


> sure..
> you have got your assessment,rite?
> and you wanna go for which visa? 175 or 176?
> 
> are you done with the IELTS yet?


Its better to get the necessary change in name in the passport ..


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have done my B.Tech and working for a software firm. 
I had applied for Business Analyst role and got my skilled assess in it...

Will check out about the sponsor...
Thanks!!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

jas131 said:


> I have done my B.Tech and working for a software firm.
> I had applied for Business Analyst role and got my skilled assess in it...
> 
> Will check out about the sponsor...
> Thanks!!



Vic has good opportunities for BA..
but its takign atleast 2-3 months to get its sponsorship...
try SA..it takes 1 month and WA will give it overnight!!

look at the job opportunities in each state and then take a decision..


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Western Australia Occupation List


----------



## giri26 (Jul 18, 2011)

jas131 said:


> Thanks a relief...
> Can you guide me with the documents needed to process further.
> 
> Moreover,I am applying for my spouse along with me but we didnt get out passport changed from single to married.Is that necessary?
> ...


I dont think name change or status change in your passport is necessary as long as you can provide your marriage certificate as a proof of marriage. My wife did not change her name or status in the passport and we did not have any issues.


----------

